# Proving mileage



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi 

Part time driver here. About 1 or 2 hours or less per week.

I know about different ways of logging mileage (hand-written, phone apps) and what mileage to claim from reading threads here. But what happens if I'm audited? What if they say my hand-written logs in a notebook are insufficient? I will be 100% honest in the logs.

Thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

calibloodzz said:


> Hi
> 
> Part time driver here. About 1 or 2 hours or less per week.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't worry if your doing them everyday correctly. Maybe you could post a sample of your current log and we can tell you if we think they're sufficient.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

calibloodzz said:


> Hi
> 
> Part time driver here. About 1 or 2 hours or less per week.
> 
> ...


It is extraordinarily unlikely that you are going to be audited by the IRS, you are a part time uber driver for goodness sakes. As long as you aren't claiming 150,000 miles for $2000 in revenues and reporting a giant loss to offset the rest of your income, you aren't going to have a problem.


----------



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Shouldn't worry if your doing them everyday correctly. Maybe you could post a sample of your current log and we can tell you if we think they're sufficient.


I actually only have 1 log as I JUST started logging yesterday on my way home from my real job.

I got into my car, turned on the Uber app, wrote the starting mileage, location, and date. I have a short drive home and I received no pings from the Uber app. I shut the app off when I arrived home and wrote down the ending mileage, location, and date.

Example
Start Mileage: 50,000
Start location: "Work address"
Start Date: 4/1/2016

End Mileage: 50,005
End Location: "Home Address"
End Date: 4/1/2016

It is my understanding that I have to do this for ALL mileage, not just when my Uber App is on, for my Uber mileage to be sufficient.


----------



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It is extraordinarily unlikely that you are going to be audited by the IRS, you are a part time uber driver for goodness sakes. As long as you aren't claiming 150,000 miles for $2000 in revenues and reporting a giant loss to offset the rest of your income, you aren't going to have a problem.


By problem, do you mean an AUDIT or do you mean INCORRECT INFO found during an audit? I'm not concerned about being audited. It's just that if I am actually audited, I want all my info/papers to be correct.


----------



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

So, I've done some more reading and I believe keeping track of ALL mileage is not worth the effort for me. If I don't report dead mileage and only report the mileage that Uber reports, will that be sufficient for the IRS?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

calibloodzz said:


> So, I've done some more reading and I believe keeping track of ALL mileage is not worth the effort for me. If I don't report dead mileage and only report the mileage that Uber reports, will that be sufficient for the IRS?


I'm sure it would be, the IRS would be happy if you didn't report any mileage at all. The fewer miles you claim, the less deductions, more net income, and more taxes you will pay.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

calibloodzz said:


> So, I've done some more reading and I believe keeping track of ALL mileage is not worth the effort for me. If I don't report dead mileage and only report the mileage that Uber reports, will that be sufficient for the IRS?


The IRS wants a mileage log to report any miles.


----------

